# Spring watch?



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

so far..yesterday my first butterfly and pipistrelle bat and tonight the barn owls have come out for the first time this spring...
(butterfly was a small tortoiseshell)


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

that was in my garden but i saw today, on the bus my first house martins of the season


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

today, the first time this year buzzards have been flying in pairs in built up the built up areas


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

first meadow brown on me budlia


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

in my garden today, my first common blue and cabbage white butterflies


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

the wrens have been going manic at their nest for 3 days now, posted pic in bird pics


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

anxious about the wrens  had some major garden work to do, no where near their tree but noisy and disturbing etc, i haven't seen them all day, the pair are normally in, out, up, across and back in like every 5 mins takin it in turns, i listened quietly under their tree n there was no sound at all so maybe they were just hiding cuz if they left their nest, wouldn't the babies make a raket?


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

the wrens are fine thank goodness, me? overreact?!! i saw 2 little blue's (butterflies) fighting in the sun, think i'm the smarts, gunna tell bill odie


----------



## kirstie rose (Mar 8, 2009)

vawn said:


> today, the first time this year buzzards have been flying in pairs in built up the built up areas


 
Yay... my OH thought I was nuts when i told im id seen Buzzards way high above my garden, two at first then 3 then 4 then two more within mins, so 6 in total. I was fascinated, all swirling in the thermals, making ther familar crys. It was around mid April when it turned hot for the week lol. I was watching them with tears streaming down my face from the bright sunlight. I'll never forget that day ever.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

kirstie rose said:


> Yay... my OH thought I was nuts when i told im id seen Buzzards way high above my garden, two at first then 3 then 4 then two more within mins, so 6 in total. I was fascinated, all swirling in the thermals, making ther familar crys. It was around mid April when it turned hot for the week lol. I was watching them with tears streaming down my face from the bright sunlight. I'll never forget that day ever.


they are really cool though, last year there was a group of about 5 of them on a raid on my block then a peregrine falcon came by looking for herring gulls so the jackdaws kicked right off and it turned into a masive scrap though i think someones cat got hurt, i missed a brilliant photo op a littl while ago, a honey buzzard has gone to the pub for lunch, he was sat on a boulder out front with his rabbit underneath him, very handsome, i started wondering if they might be getting a taste for beer


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

this afternoon, my first swallow


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

3 more pips out tonight n one of them looks juvi, still only half the count for this time last year


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

the slow worms have moved from my rockery into the thyme  now they are cute AND smell nice lol


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

my first red admiral butterfly and 3 maybugs!! seriously concerned bout the populations lately there used to be so many in one day it was hard to go out n now? only 3


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

nooooooooooooooooo! between last night and now i've lost 2 of the baby wrens!!!
they have fallen out of their nest no wonder daddy bird was goin nutty yesterday! i found one last night and one this afternoon omg not good
but it still seems like there are 3 babies left, fiingers crossed... that's what you get for buildin your nest in a palm tree when all the supportive leaves are falling off


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

*how wrong can a girl be!*










they are flying  the little baby wrens have taken flight!
i went out to check on them earlier as i saw some unusual behavior n thought oh no, another one is falling out, it fell towards my outstretched hand the opend it's little wings and flew off! hooray 
and there are four of them, noisy little things chirruping around all over the garden lol but at least i managed to get some pix of the nest n all just before it emptied, though they are a bit rubbish;










the blur in the bottom left is the parent bringing food, the little ones are in the middle of the pix with their little yellow mouths wide open




























and last but not least a fluffy little baby wrens bottom disappearing behind the tree


----------

